# what do you think?



## bkaser90 (Feb 9, 2014)

saw this for sale, not far from me. looking to replace my ST504

ARIENS SNOW BLOWER 4 24"


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Price is steep and 4 hp will not make you happy. MH


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

For sure, $300 for a 4 hp, hard tire blower is way high. He is trying to make out on the looming storm in our area. I wouldn't pay more than $75 for it, IMO. You would actually be dropping down in power from what you already have. If his price was reasonable, would make a nice platform to buy and upgrade the engine size.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds from your other posts like the 504 is running ok. If you are not under pressure to replace it, you will likely have more opportunity to get a better deal if you can wait until off-season. 

There are more machines to choose from in prime season, but you will likely pay a premium (even more so during a snowy winter).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this is not the one. if you are looking for another snowblower just wait a few more months, the closer to spring the more prices drop


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Crazy insane price. He's smokin' something. 
What Ray said too.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

He is fishing for a desperate sucker.

He ought to ride up to Boston, probably sell it in a few moments.


----------



## bkaser90 (Feb 9, 2014)

ok, I'll hold on to the ST504 for now. I just thought this one for sale would be easier to re-power when the time comes than the 504.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Patience my good man... *P a t i e n c e...*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

How about this one:

"1973 24" Ariens snow blower. 7 HP TECUMSEH SnowKing motor (2 years old with electric start). Owners' manual. Runs well but needs transmission work. Brand new (spare) impeller." -> $150 Boston CL

transmission? probably more like a friction disk replacement and/or adjustment


----------



## bkaser90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Boston is a little farther than I am willing to travel


----------

